
My Favourite Visuals in the 1995 Film “Hackers” - atroche
https://medium.com/@atroche/my-favourite-visuals-in-hackers-1995-79b3292d7475
======
orionblastar
One thing they did get right with the movie, Unix is dominated by hackers.

Apple had to buy Next to save itself as Macos wasn't good enough any more and
Apple needed to merge with a Unix brand to survive.

